# .330 issues



## techguy67 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, I spf back to 2.0.49. Then I updated to .330. I then installed cyanogen 7.1.0. When my phone goes into standby phone it doesn't wake up. I have to take the battery out to get the phone to come back on. I reinstalled .330 and ran that without a custom rom and it does the same thing. How do I fix this issue.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

by updating to gb then flashing one of the unofficial CM builds?


----------



## techguy67 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm trying to stay away from gb because the wifi tether app stops working. I'm using update-cm-7.1.0-DROID2WE-signed.zip


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea, the official cm is a piece of crap. Iirc Open Garden or something like that works fine with the GB CM7


----------



## techguy67 (Jan 17, 2012)

So are you saying that open garden does work with gingerbread. 3g mobile hotspot always got in the way when I try to use open garden on gingerbread​


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Im saying that I think it does. I dont tether so I dont know for sure. I remember there being one that works fine without having to do the radio hack that must be done for it to work on GB the gb radio.


----------



## techguy67 (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you have a link to the radio hack from D2G?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3136-wireless-tether-issues-with-d2g-gingerbread-tether-fix-instructions-updated-102/


----------



## techguy67 (Jan 17, 2012)

That worked for me thanks.


----------

